# Bob Sikes 5/14/12 Spanish



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Went out to Sikes at about 8am on Monday morning to try for some Spanish to use as shark bait later on in the week... Wound up catching 3 on freelined LYs, lost a couple more and lost the rest of my bait to pinfish and gar... If i had only brought more bait... But i can't complain with the results of frozen LY, and i'm glad i brought 'em cause they were nowhere to be found around the bridge... Biggest was 23", my biggest so far, looking for a 5+ pounder..lol


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

What hook and size you use to catch them?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Was using a #4 treble hook, but switched to a #10, too much of the hook showed with the #4, but i caught the biggest one on the #4 then stopped getting bites until i switched to the #10..


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

the pinfish right now are ridiculous. they will steal your bait if you fish off the bottom


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Exactly, and i actually caught two of them... They are the size of your hand, big enough to steal your LY...


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

a small brim hook will catch them then throw them for cut bait for big reds


----------

